

Characteristics of a good web developer - karolzielinski
http://blog.karolzielinski.com/charasterics-of-good-web-developer

======
gdp
This article could be alternatively titled "characteristics of programmers I
wouldn't want to work with".

Seriously, this sounds like a recipe book for one person writing code in
isolation that nobody cares about, rather than any sort of serious criteria
for judging the merits of a web developer.

Personally, I think being a good web developer is just the same as being a
good developer. You always need to have a good working knowledge of your
problem domain. You need to understand the environment you work in.

My favourite part was "needs to know english. Did you born in USA, UK, Canada,
Australia or any other english speaking country?". Did I was ever!

